#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Private lessons... what's a fair price?

## killerbees

Hi all,

I've avoided it for a couple of years (well, I've avoided charging, at least) but I'm currently getting enough requests for private lessons that I think I will start doing some. However, before I throw myself to the wolves, what's a good price for an hour's lesson? I asked a friend who says he does it for 300. I searched on TD and found someone (Klongmaster, I think) who charged 1000. And I think buad hai was doing it for 3 cans of beer Singha. 

I have no problem charging on a sliding scale. Some of the people that want lessons are my co-workers and I know they don't make a lot of cash so I would definitely cut them a break. I also don't want to overcharge people or rip them off. 

I have two concerns about privates... one is that I'll burn myself out teaching outside of my regular job and thus hurt my performance where it really counts. Two, I know the chances are slim that I'll run into trouble with the Department of Labor, but... I'm currently in Phuket, by the way, and I haven't been here long enough to feel out the market. I imagine that it would be pricier here than my old stomping grounds but nowhere near as expensive as Bangkok. 

 :Confused: 

What say you??

----------


## Thetyim

Between 300-500 baht per hour for one on one

Make sure it is one on one before you agree anything

----------


## Liegh the Man

I hate doing private lessons, my Co-workers get free English lessons in return for my free Thai lessons. I never give Private lessons to the kids in my school.

he few times i have been persauded to teach kids from other schools, I have charged 2000 Baht for a 2 hour sesion and demanded free transport.

Most private jobs are thinly disguised attempts to get me to do coursework for IB or IGCSE

----------


## NickA

Normal privates are 500 baht and up. For anything special ask more. However much they are, they are normally not worth the hassle :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

500 one student

5 or more students 150 each

10 students 100 each

----------


## kingwilly

> 'm currently in Phuket, by the way, and I haven't been here long enough to feel out the market.


you havent been there long enough, but 




> I've avoided it for a couple of years (well, I've avoided charging, at least) but I'm currently getting enough requests for private lessons that I think I will start doing some.


and yes the below is a good chance of happening...



> one is that I'll burn myself out teaching outside of my regular job and thus hurt my performance where it really counts. T

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think Quirrel is on the money.

----------


## blackgang

I would say no dudes at any price and only puss that wanted to trade, hell with cash unless they wanted to pay some to boot if it was bum pussy or flat BJ refusal.

----------


## gjbkk

its up to you

----------


## Topper

I charge 300 to teach after school (using the school resources like A/C, xerox, etc).

At home, I charge pretty much the same as Squirrel as I can't teach groups at school.

But, rather than worry about the department of labor, you should worry first and foremost about the Thai teachers at your school, if thats where the students are coming from.

Many Thai teachers make most of their wages by tutoring.  Yes, thats right, MOST of their wages via tutoring.  If they sense you're moving in on their money, it could get ugly around the school yard.

----------


## klongmaster

I still stand by my original comment although now I wouldn't do it under 1500 per hour...

parents perceive your worth by what you charge, so by all means go in cheap and demean yourself in front of them...

greatest concern though is the burn out factor and you're already aware of that...

privates are fraught with problems...no shows...late cancellations...no homework just to name a few...

whatever price you set make sure you get the money in advance...charge them in 10 hour blocks paid up front...

have a cancellation policy in place and stick to it...don't listen to their sob stories...

Personally, I now turn down all offers for private work but have done it in the past by dint of financial needs...

pity you're in Phuket as I'm looking for teachers to work with me on corporate contracts which I cannot do myself...paying 900 baht per hour...

----------


## killerbees

Thanks for the replies, everybody. It's truly appreciated. As a sign of things to come, I'm sure, the potential student who was interested in privates has yet to get back in touch with me. I can only imagine she's now decided to take up interpretive dance or spend her time napping. More power to her. 

I think I'll go with 500 baht minimum. If that puts people off, so be it. I like the numbers Mr. Squirrel put out there. They seem realistic. Getting paid in advance is also something that I heard elsewhere. Definitely seems like a good idea. 

For some background: I'm not working at a school so I don't have to worry about upsetting other English teachers (though thanks for the heads-up on that anywhow, CSSFan). I'm teaching English in-house to a large company. Some of the employees want extra English lessons. In addition, I have some contacts at some of the local universities and thought about trying to get something steady out of that. I'm not worried about demeaning myself in front of parents so much because I'd really prefer not to teach kids. I taught kids for 2-3 years and I'm kinda over the whole thing. I don't want students whose parents are forcing them to study. Call me crazy, but someone who's paying their own pocket money _in advance_ is probably more apt to show up and get their money's worth. Maybe? I hope? And klongmaster, it is indeed a pity. Where are you, by the way? BKK?

Holy shit! Did I just hear on the Beeb that Thaksin got 3 years in jail? Sorry if that's wrong but I've got the TV in the background. 

Thanks again!

----------


## killerbees

So sorry, it was the missus that got done for three years.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> whatever price you set make sure you get the money in advance...charge them in 10 hour blocks paid up front...






> have a cancellation policy in place and stick to it...don't listen to their sob stories...


Again, spot on advice from Granddad.

----------


## klongmaster

> I think I'll go with 500 baht minimum.


Of course it's up to you but you did post the question here so  I will respond to this by saying YOU'RE MAD...nothing personal...but have you done the figures?

You have an hour each way for the class and hopefully you've got a two-hour minimum class time in place...that means you're out for four hours divided by 1000 baht is 250 baht per hour...USD7.81...GBP3.85...

time to get a grip young man...you are demeaning yourself in front of your colleagues...if your 'large company' where you're doing your corporate stuff has an expat manager, he's taking home 12000 baht a day - every day of the month - he's just laughing at you on your 500 baht an hour nonsense...

Corporates pay me 1200 baht per hour in 40 hour blocks - payable in full at the end of the month in which the course starts...this way you have the money in the bank before you've taught most of the class...contracting direct reduces the need to teach privates...

Oh and yes I'm in Bangkok...you really need to be here to make decent money if your teaching in the corporate world...

----------


## NickA

> You have an hour each way for the class and hopefully you've got a two-hour minimum class time in place


500 baht would be for a class at home. I wouldn't do the travel thing.

----------


## killerbees

> 500 baht would be for a class at home. I wouldn't do the travel thing.


Yes, agreed. Definitely. I'm thinking of doing the classes in my home. And again, these aren't hi-so powerbrokers I'm dealing with here, they're regular people to whom 500 baht is quite a bit of money (and that's a good many people in this fair country). 

For a little more background, I'm one of the only foreigners employed by my company. My manager's a Thai, as is everyone else in my department, and I make a good bit more money than he does. It's probably not as much money as Klongmaster, but I'm content. The company where I work desires a general level of English proficiency among their staff. If the staff want to study English, I am there to facilitate that. 

Again, thanks for the replies.

----------


## kingwilly

> The company where I work desires a general level of English proficiency among their staff. If the staff want to study English, I am there to facilitate that.


SO it sounds to me then that you _shouldnt_ be charging extra to do what is essentially your job....?

----------


## good2bhappy

Depends on the speciality you are teaching
For instance English for Lawyers or Medics for a group of 4 you could charge 1.5k per hour

----------


## Nawty

A sukhumvit school charges..or did last year...a fee for a set number of hours which then worked out at around 250b per hour.


Oops, sorry that was for thai, guess you will be teaching english....a guy I met some time ago was charging 500 per hour and another was 700.

----------


## puppy

I started teaching privately on the side and now it has become my sole source of work.

I charge 700 per 50-minute period, but the rate is the same whether it's a 1-on-1 or a class of 6, they are only paying for my time, so my hourly rate never changes. Charge more if you go to their place for your transport.

Make sure you have a good, solid cancellation policy, this is the biggest problem for freelancers. You should not allow people to cancel on the same day you teach (unless they are sick, and even then, they could be lying about that). Cancellations are the hardest part.

Mind you, I now live just outside Bangkok, where there are no other English teachers so ECC are my only competition and I also teach online, so there is plenty of work to be had.

You can make a living out of it if you apply yourself. Why make other people rich, especially those idiots running the Thai Culture course that all these naive teachers think they have to take.

----------


## Nawty

> I
> I charge 700 per 50-minute period..... so my hourly rate never changes. 
> .


Where did you go to school that your hour is different to everyone elses ??

So what do you do in the final 10 minutes ....go to the toilet ?

----------


## klongmaster

> Definitely. I'm thinking of doing the classes in my home.


Thanks for the info regarding your situation...just a thought about teaching at home which is a thing I never do...

what is you home? A house, condo, apartment?.. My personal feeling - and remember (before Marmers gets here to remind you) that I'm your grandfather and have somewhat old-fashioned ideas on some of these thing - that students should never see your bedroom...therefore if you have a bedsit it's an inappropriate place to teach them. Obviously your marital status comes into this as well. If you're single, don't take students to your home because your neighbours will gossip as will your colleagues...

you seem to have thought all these things through sensibly which is why I'm taking the time to answer in-depth...good luck in all this...being 'content' is the key to longevity here in Thailand...

----------


## killerbees

> Originally Posted by killerbees
> 
> The company where I work desires a general level of English proficiency among their staff. If the staff want to study English, I am there to facilitate that.
> 
> 
> SO it sounds to me then that you _shouldnt_ be charging extra to do what is essentially your job....?


Haha, yes. Okay, without getting into all the particulars of where I'm working and what I'm doing, there's a lot of extra work that I do, things that don't really fall under the aegis of English Instructor but have more to do with editing/advising/marketing/... I'm more than happy to help out with that kind of thing. I also am available for special classes during working hours. All people need to do is schedule them. I'm a salaried employee so these classes do not effect my pay. They do, however, make me look like a nice guy. In addition, my actual teaching load is so light that it's not really a bother and the extra classes are few and far between. 

What I meant was private lessons _outside_ of my normal working hours/conditions. I've got a pretty good idea of prices now, so thanks for your replies.

----------


## killerbees

Klongmaster,

Thanks. I agree with you about teaching at home. I wouldn't be considering it if I didn't have a place with a good set-up. I have thought things through but who's to say how much that amounts to?  :Smile:  I'm sure there will be some hitches along the way (if I ever get underway) but I'm just trying to minimize those before I start. 

Cheers.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

Charge whatever the market allows if you actually want to do it. Charge over the market rate if you don't. I have no idea what the market rate is though.

----------


## kingwilly

useful post that one.

must be an ajarner, no?

----------


## Thormaturge

I know a gentleman who teacher English in Bangkok

If ever he is asked about private lessons he states it will be ThB 1,000 per person per hour payable in advance.

Never given a private lesson yet.

He figures that if they aren't serious about it then he doesn't want them.

----------


## kingwilly

> If ever he is asked about private lessons he states it will be ThB 1,000 per person per hour payable in advance.


half a dozen years ago I was charging 1000-1500 for an hour for a lesson (one on one).

gave it up, my time is too valuable.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

Another Super TEFLER? WOW, you must be absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!! You can charge around double the going rate (I am making an assumption here as I am not a TEFLER, so I don't know exactly what the going rate is) but still you are too talented to work for that?

WOW, I am so impressed, you the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But the original poster may not be a SUPER TEFLER like yourself, so your answer may not be of much value to him. But at least you got to make the point about how great you are!!!

----------


## kingwilly

> But at least you got to make the point about how great you are!!!


erm, no. making the point about the going rate. something you apparently know nothing about.




> Another Super TEFLER?


nope not at all. quite ordinary as a matter of fact.




> You can charge around double the going rate


nope, that _is_ the going rate.







_but if it makes you feel better, believe what you want..._

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

"nope, that _is_ the going rate."

Right, Thailand is filled with people who can afford 30-50 dollar an hour for private lessens. I think you would have some trouble getting people in Japan or Korea to pay that much. I am sure there are a few busy exectuves and rich families wanting special treatment for their kiddies willing to pay that price, but I doubt the demand for courses at this level of expense would be great.

----------


## kingwilly

> Right, Thailand is filled with people who can afford 30-50 dollar an hour for private lessens.


in a word, yes.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

So at say 20 hours a week, you can make around 30,000 baht or over 120,000 baht a month, but your time is too valuable for this when the average wages for TEFLERS is between 35 and 60K Baht? 

You make more than this in English teaching elsewhere?

WOW, TEFL SUPERHERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sure everyone on the forum is now duly impressed. I know I am.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> 500 one student
> 
> 5 or more students 150 each
> 
> 10 students 100 each


This looks good, although I would avoid one on one's and go for the group big money.

I've charged 125/hour for the last few years. That sounds cheap, but my group size is 8 minimum, or 1000 baht an hour.

You've got to make it worth your while, or you will get burned out IMO. Last year I had a group of 17, which came to 2125 an hour. Tasty!

How to find such big groups? That's the trick.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

If you have a group of 17, that is not a private lesson, but a class. You would in effect be running your own school. Seems this would require a lot of marketing and/or sales to sustain. Doubt most TEFLERS have either the ability or willingness to spend that much time and effort in self-promotion.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> ^
> 
> If you have a group of 17, that is not a private lesson, but a class. You would in effect be running your own school. Seems this would require a lot of marketing and/or sales to sustain. Doubt most TEFLERS have either the ability or willingness to spend that much time and effort in self-promotion.


Working at a school, the parents approach me directly or through the Thai teachers. I don't do any self-promotion, the parents want their kids to be taught by me after school and I'm happy to oblige. This is a quite common setup with both farang and Thai teachers.

I don't see what difference it makes if you call it a private lesson, school or Mercedes Benz. The point is that big groups can be quite lucrative. Trying to make the best out one's situation would be better than worrying about nomenclature IMO.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

Oh, you are doing that pay me so your kids will get a better grade in class deal. But this requires you to have a full time teaching job at a school where you have control over grades of the kiddies. Big difference from teaching "private" lessons. You are teaching extra classes after school hours, huge difference from teaching privates. Hey, no problem, gotta make a living some how. What you are doing is basically an extortion racket, not teaching.

----------


## kingwilly

> You make more than this in English teaching elsewhere?  WOW, TEFL SUPERHERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


erm, no.

and no. you dont listen good, do ya?>





> So at say 20 hours a week, you can make around 30,000 baht or over 120,000 baht a month,


_if_ you get 20 hours a week, every week _after_ your normal job.




> But this requires you to have a full time job so that you can hold a correct visa....


exactly.

not far different from when i get to do a workshop, i get several hundred dollars a day for doing them.... it would be a great racket, except, I do not get at least one workshop each and every week of the year.. rather I get about 10 over the whole year.

drinking money. that;s all.

----------


## Thormaturge

I don't think there is too much difficulty finding "privates".  I have people coming up to me in the gym and even 7-11 offering money to teach them English, and I'm not even a teacher.

Knowing how reliable Thais are I imagine it must be a nightmare trying to run private courses.

----------


## pai nai ma

All's fair in love and TEFL.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> ^
> 
> Oh, you are doing that pay me so your kids will get a better grade in class deal. But this requires you to have a full time teaching job at a school where you have control over grades of the kiddies. Big difference from teaching "private" lessons. You are teaching extra classes after school hours, huge difference from teaching privates. Hey, no problem, gotta make a living some how. What you are doing is basically an extortion racket, not teaching.


Wow, you're really hung up about this - and entirely incorrect, as know-it-alls can only be.

You don't know anything about my situation, and haven't offered anything useful or accurate on this thread, so why don't you fuck off?

To the OP, reading your post again it seems groups would be they way to go for you. If your concerned about charging too much, a group rate keeps the price down for the parents. And the high numbers will provide a high enough net to keep things interesting for you.

I don't know what level you're teaching, but in general I've found it helpful to follow a book series in your privates. For young learners, I like the GoGo series.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

I am very familiar with the practice in Thailand of teachers asking their students to pay for extra lessons. It is common throughout the country, and the real purpose of this practice is known. It is an exchange of money for test questions or good grades. Maybe you are new to the system and have not yet caught on to what is expected of you in exchange for this money.

What you are doing is totally different from teaching "private lessons." If your "private students" don't get better grades in your classes than others, you can not sustain this practice and the income that comes from it.

How many groups of students do you teach you do not control the grades of? Do you think you could get students from a different school to come to pay for your extra classes?

So, you want me to fuck off? Getting a little testy? Why? 

KW

I don't understand, you said 1000 to 1500 is the going market rate and Thailand is filled with people willing to pay this amount, and then later you say you can't get enough work to sustain youself at this rate.

Seems a contradiction here. 

If I was an ESL teacher I would surely prefer working for 120,000 plus baht a month teaching at the market rate for privates than teaching for less than half that amount at a school if the first option was possible.

So, if you can get this much from teaching privates why don't you do it full time? I know you mentioned the work permit thing, but this is Thailand and I am sure for 10,000 baht a month someone would put you on their work list even if you are not in actuality. 

Man, you SUPER TEFLERS get a bit testy when your statements of your superior business savy are questioned.

----------


## kingwilly

erm, i already earn more than 120K p/m.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

TEFLING?

WOW, YOU ARE REALLY A SUPERHERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can make well over twice the average TEFL rate. I am so impressed by your HUGE salary and I am sure the rest of the forum is as well.

But there still is the contraction between your statement that this was the going rate and difficulty in finding enough work at this rate, but what the hell. As long as you get a chance to tell us how wonderful you are, who cares what the actual topic of the thread was.

----------


## kingwilly

FFS




> ^  TEFLING?  WOW, YOU ARE REALLY A SUPERHERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nope. 

You dont listen good, do you, here, I've said it 2 or 3 times already on this thread. 

I am not a TEFL teacher.





> Quote: 
> 
> Originally Posted by Accidental Ajarn Another Super TEFLER? 
> 
> nope not at all.






> Quote: 
> 
> Originally Posted by Accidental Ajarn You make more than this in English teaching elsewhere? WOW, TEFL SUPERHERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> erm, no.  and no. you dont listen good, do ya?>

----------


## kingwilly

> But there still is the contraction between your statement that this was the going rate and difficulty in finding enough work at this rate,


no contradiction.

There is a limited number of hours in a week that you could tutor students, since they are supposed to go to school etc.

I dont think that, (I could be wrong here) one could tutor a 40 hour week, every week of the year.

----------


## kingwilly

> but what the hell. As long as you get a chance to tell us how wonderful you are, who cares what the actual topic of the thread was.


Not really, you questioned why I do not tutor full time when i 'could, in theory earn 120K p/m' (your calculations, BTW, not mine). 

You presented this as an argument to my statement that 1000K an hour is perfectly attainable and a reasonable charge.


Now since you are an Accidental Ajarn, but you aint a TEFLr - sounds like you know all about teaching in Thailand. Do enlighten us some more please?

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

My my, aren't you just wonderful, you could (if you wanted to) make twice more than the average TEFL teacher and you are not even a TEFLER. 

Aren't you just dandy.

Don't get sore at me, I am agreeing that you are so much better than the average TEFLER. You know a business plan a Tefler could use to make at least double their existing salaries, but you are way too good to lower yourself to that level which all TEFLERS are to stupid to reach. 

You the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Isn't that what you have been fishing for?

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

"Now since you are an Accidental Ajarn, but you aint a TEFLr - sounds like you know all about teaching in Thailand. Do enlighten us some more please?"

Not currently in Thailand, but spend over 10 years there and wife and kids still there. So, it is still home. Done all kinds of things there, been an NGO manager, a manager of an export company, a university prof type, a 210 baht an hour tefler (for a few months but please don't tell anyone), a writer, and who knows what all. 

Made enough to live on and had a great time.

Now I am an "ajarn" again but not a tefler, two seperate categories in my humble opinion. But I know a great deal about the Thai educational system from both working in it and being a parent of children in it. 

I know about both the economic conditions in Thailand and the educational system. I know there is a limited number of people who could afford 1000-1500 baht an hour for private lessons, and I also know there are many TEFLERS willing to work for less and I furthermore know the market does not distinguish that much between top of the line and run of the mill English teachers. 

So, you claiming you are so wonderful that people throw themselves at you wanting you to work for higher than market wages in an industry you only dabble in does not ring true. But, if you are TEFL SUPERMAN, like you are claiming, well, it must be true. 

But still, the original poster may not be all that interested in your greatness. Instead that indiivdual may want more practical advice.

----------


## good2bhappy

well I can see this thread degenerating into another panto scene of yes you are and no you're not.

----------


## kingwilly

> You the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Isn't that what you have been fishing for?


nope.

read again.






> Not really, you questioned why I do not tutor full time when i 'could, in theory earn 120K p/m' (your calculations, BTW, not mine). You presented this as an argument to my statement that 1000K an hour is perfectly attainable and a reasonable charge.





> Don't get sore at me, I am agreeing that you are so much better than the average TEFLER. You know a business plan a Tefler could use to make at least double their existing salaries, but you are way too good to lower yourself to that level which all TEFLERS are to stupid to reach.


Dont recall saying that, please show me the link?




> But still, the original poster may not be all that interested in your greatness. Instead that indiivdual may want more practical advice.


I've given some, as have others. You dont like my opinion, I wonder why?





> So, you claiming you are so wonderful that people throw themselves at you wanting you to work for higher than market wages in an industry you only dabble in does not ring true. But, if you are TEFL SUPERMAN, like you are claiming, well, it must be true.


No I'm not, I've already said I am quite ordinary.

I do believe another poster said that they have bene approached in the gym or shops for private lessons too.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^^
I agree with KW. He is the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so impressed with his greatness.

Ok, back to the actual topic of the thread

----------


## kingwilly

> well I can see this thread degenerating into another panto scene of yes you are and no you're not.


Quite, I'm done arguing with this guy and his chip.

----------


## pai nai ma

> Quite, I'm done arguing with this guy and his chimp.


Me too.

----------


## NickA

Just to stop this Accidental Idiot guy making even more of a fool of himself I'll point out to him that KW is a proper teacha who teaches as international schools and that, yes, the going rate for private lessons for his students would be 1,000 - 2,000 baht.

I expect the main reason for the difference is that their is a limited number of qualified teachas and they already work long hours and so they will not work for low wages, whereas for teflas there are any number of people who are willing to work for relatively low wages which means parents are able to shop around for lower prices.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> What you are doing is totally different from teaching "private lessons." If your "private students" don't get better grades in your classes than others, you can not sustain this practice and the income that comes from it.


This may be your situation, but it is certainly not mine. So fuck off with your negative bullshit, you don't know what you're talking about.

What you're doing is merely projecting your lack of knowledge onto the situation. There's a large and very fast growing segment of the teaching market here that does not involve grades or grading. What might that be, Ajarn fuckface?




> How many groups of students do you teach you do not control the grades of? Do you think you could get students from a different school to come to pay for your extra classes?


Plenty...all of them, actually. Furthermore, I do get students coming over from the school next door to join my private classes. 




> So, you want me to fuck off? Getting a little testy? Why?


Because your dead wrong and are making false insinuations about my teaching character. Fuck off, loser. Are you jealous perhaps?

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

yes, the going rate for private lessons for his students would be 1,000 - 2,000 baht.

The key feature here is HIS students. Does the original poster work at a top international school? Is KW's opportunities typical of English Teachers? Why did KW feel the need to inform all of us of his elevated position within the teaching industry with a not too subtle implication that those without the same opportunities are inferior to the great one?

Because KW is SUPER ENGLISH teacher it is obvious he has opportunities that those working in a less elevated environment dont. 

KWs post was not intended to be helpful, but as a way to show off his elevated status (or at least what he considers elevated).

fuck off

Ajarn fuckface?

Fuck off, loser.

A bit hostile? Ironic, I just so happen to be using as a reference for a book I am working on an article about education in Cambodia and the same practice of charging for extra classes is used there which makes it difficult for the poorest students to attend and contributes to the high drop out rate.

If you are interested

Tan, C. (2007). Education reforms in Cambodia: Issues and concerns, Educational Research for Policy and Practice, 6 (1), 5-24.

Charging YOUR students for extra classes would be illegal in a Western country and obviously would be considered a conflict of interest, but when in Rome, I wasnt being critical, but teaching YOUR students extra classes is different than teaching privately. 

 Are you jealous perhaps?

Eh, hardly. Probably the only thing we have in common is we are both in the education industry, but in very different situations. I wont say my position is better than yours, just different. I teach business and economics at the university level (not in Thailand by the way), both undergraduate and post-graduate courses and I also research and write on my academic specialties.

I wont say I am superior to TEFLERS (As you can see I have defended them from insults such as TEFL Scum, and I have taught a bit of English myself before having the qualifications and experience I now have), but at this stage of my life I am hardly jealous of the salary or working environment of an English teacher whether they are a TEFLER or a real English teacher.

----------


## good2bhappy

Is KW an English teacher or a teacher of English or another subject?

----------


## AntRobertson

> ...I just so happen to be using as a reference for a book I am working on... I teach business and economics at the university level (not in Thailand by the way), both undergraduate and post-graduate courses and I also research and write on my academic specialties...


 :rofl: 

Good old AA, at it again.  Wondered how long it would take you to find another avenue to start with all the self-professed academic nonsense again.  Answer: not long.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

Hi Ant

I see you are still going and going and going.

Energizer bunny ain't got nothing on you

----------


## kingwilly

> Is KW an English teacher or a teacher of English or another subject?


Nuffink to do wiv teachin engrish, thought that woulda been kinda obvious.




> Good old AA, at it again. Wondered how long it would take you to find another avenue to start with all the self-professed academic nonsense again. Answer: not long.


Quite ironic when you consider that is what he was accusing myself of doing .....

----------


## Skettios

> I still stand by my original comment although now I wouldn't do it under 1500 per hour...
> 
> parents perceive your worth by what you charge, so by all means go in cheap and demean yourself in front of them...
> 
> greatest concern though is the burn out factor and you're already aware of that...
> 
> privates are fraught with problems...no shows...late cancellations...no homework just to name a few...
> 
> whatever price you set make sure you get the money in advance...charge them in 10 hour blocks paid up front...
> ...


Klongmaster, this sound quite good to me. If you need some assistance I'm in BKK and I'm pedigreed. Send me a PM. 

The rest of you guys, flame on!

----------


## kingwilly

> Right, Thailand is filled with people who can afford 30-50 dollar an hour for private lessens. I think you would have some trouble getting people in Japan or Korea to pay that much. I am sure there are a few busy exectuves and rich families wanting special treatment for their kiddies willing to pay that price, but I doubt the demand for courses at this level of expense would be great.


AA - I just found this on your forum....

looks like I was correct..

Nevermind, I aint looking for an apology.




> Probably the best way to self employment is to build a small network of private students.It does take tim and patience,however it works I have a friend who has done that and indeed he has made an extremely good living on his own for the last 6 years.
> 
> He averages 80,000 baht a month,yes he works weekends from 09-00 t0 16-00 hrs,he also has business clients he deals with in the evenings his days Monday to Friday are free from when he gets up until 17-00 hrs when his business classes begin.
> 
> I think that this proves it is possible to make a decent living without all the organisational structure that in essence is unproductive but as an employer you are paying for.
> 
> Build your network and it will provide you a good income this guy charges 1500 baht an hour for his business classes and I think 500 baht an hour for his weekend classes.
> 
> Hopefully this is of some help to you and indeeed proves that sometimes ''Small and personal service is better.

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

"Build your network and it will provide you a good income this guy charges 1500 baht an hour for his business classes and I think 500 baht an hour for his weekend classes."

Classes, not private lessons. Yes, of course getting 1,500 an hour for a business CLASS is doable, but for a private (one-on-one lesson)?

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by klongmaster
> 
> 
> I still stand by my original comment although now I *wouldn't do it under 1500 per hour...*
> 
> 
> pity you're in Phuket as I'm looking for teachers to work with me on corporate contracts which I cannot do myself...*paying 900 baht per hour.*..
> 
> 
> ...


 
sounds good for him too!

----------


## kingwilly

I read it to say....... oh never mind.




> Yes, of course getting 1,500 an hour for a business CLASS is doable, but for a private (one-on-one lesson)?


OK, ok. you're right, I, and any of my colleagues was/were never able to charge 1000 baht per hour for students wanting tutoring, I obviously do not know what I am talking about, and I am just a dirty TEFLr earning 29,000 baht per month because it is not possible that anyone could possibly be more skilled or knowledgeable or even just plain luckier than yourself....

I was just trying to make everyone jealous, now you've succeeded in making me look stupid oh ever wise AA....

----------


## Accidental Ajarn

^

It is nice we finally agree.

----------


## Skettios

> Originally Posted by Skettios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by klongmaster
> ...


Agreed, but I wouldn't work for 900 baht if I could find 1500 baht per hour classes for myself. So I guess you gotta start somewhere.

----------


## timwhiskey

Hi , I have read the posts on teaching English in Thailand with interest. 

Like many middle aged guys , I  have a dream of living in Thailand and supplementing my income by teaching English.I have two BA's , one in Internatonal Relations and History the other is in Poltics and History. I am currently sudying for a part-time Masters in Poltics.

I have visited Thailand 3 times in the last 2 years , I may have a Thai girl-friend (not a bar -girl -  long boring story) 

As to work background I have spent most of working life in the public sector in admin roles. 

I am thinking of doing a TEFL course in London.

My question is  how easy /diffult would I find a job teaching English ?.I would prefer motivated adults. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------

